# Rotala rotundifolia vs indica



## Option

Are these the same thing? I've heard they're very similar...if not the same. If they're different - how do I tell the difference between the two??


----------



## legomaniac89

No, they are different species. 

R. rotundifolia
R. indica

The true _R. indica_ didn't enter the hobby until a couple years ago. Before then, any _Rotala_ that was called _R. indica_ was probably _R. rotundifolia_. Unfortunately, the two names are still used as synonyms by some people even though they're not the same species.

Submersed, they look very different. _R. rotundifolia_ has thin leaves that turn pink to red under high light. _R. indica_ has round leaves that usually stay greenish while the stem turns red or pink. Emersed, they're quite similar though.


----------



## khanzer22

Had them both... 

Rotala Indica









Rotala Rotundifolia


----------



## tuffgong

legomaniac89 said:


> Unfortunately, the two names are still used as synonyms by some people even though they're not the same species.


So true. After reading this thread I realize I have Rotala Rotundifolia. Thanx for the info.


----------



## Sharkfood

I have never really seen indica for sale in a fish shop. Rotundifolia is far more common. Many LFS label rotundifolia as R. indica which can be confusing.


----------



## Joe.1

I see the same thing as sharkfood do too. Plus the plants at the LFS are in pretty bad shape.


----------



## Captivate05

I'm in a different boat. I got some Rotala rotundifolia from my lfs, and it was obviously emersed grown. It just looked... weird. I was like, "eh, what the heck", and threw it in my tank.

The new leaves are short, rounded, and thick. I'm confused at this point; the other r rotundifolia looks like... rotundifolia. This stuff, not so much.


----------



## Option

Captivate05 said:


> I'm in a different boat. I got some Rotala rotundifolia from my lfs, and it was obviously emersed grown. It just looked... weird. I was like, "eh, what the heck", and threw it in my tank.
> 
> The new leaves are short, rounded, and thick. I'm confused at this point; the other r rotundifolia looks like... rotundifolia. This stuff, not so much.


This is interesting....so the plant started growing out completely differently after it was rooted under water?! Any chance you can show pics of before & after??


----------



## aqua-botanicae

Thanks khanzer22 for sharing the photographs. All this time, I thought Rotala rotundifolia was supposed to have round leaves, because it got its latin name from the shape of its leaves ("rotundifolia" - "round leaf")...


----------



## Tinanti

aqua-botanicae said:


> Thanks khanzer22 for sharing the photographs. All this time, I thought Rotala rotundifolia was supposed to have round leaves, because it got its latin name from the shape of its leaves ("rotundifolia" - "round leaf")...


That is in reference to the emersed leaves, which are indeed round.


----------



## aqua-botanicae

Thanks. That explains.


----------



## soumo

thanx i had both in emersed and submerged and couldnt differentiate untill now


----------



## midiwriter

How do i see the photos?


----------



## burr740

midiwriter said:


> How do i see the photos?


Rotala indica submerged


----------

